# TOWING CAPABILITY OF X-TRAIL AND SANTA FE?



## chasingmytail (21 June 2011)

We're thinking of changing to a 4WD (second-hand).  We currently have a Ford Galaxy which can tow but of course it's not a 4WD so I only ever carry our horse and am very careful where I go.  We can't afford the running costs of a big boy, e.g.  Shogun, Izuzu, Discovery so have narrowed it down to the Nissan X-Trail and Hyundai Santa Fe, both of which have very good reliability and are reasonably economical to run.  I also like the Kia Sorrento but my OH thinks it's a bit plasticky.

My question is, are they capable of towing a trailer with 2 horses as we would love to offer a lift to a friend occasionally.

I'm always amazed when I see people towing with completely the wrong vehicle - at a show last weekend I saw a Honda CV towing a trailer with 2 large ponies and an Audi estate towing with a 16.2 in the back.  I'm pretty sure neither of these are capable of towing those weights?

Thanks.


----------



## Clannad48 (21 June 2011)

The maximum towing weight for a 2.4 litre Santa Fe is only 1400kg 
The maximum towing weight for an X-trail is only 2000kg

If you want to tow with two horses then I would walk away from both of them - 

I recently did a search for a towing vehicle to replace my Landrover and Lorry - I have ended up with a Jeep Cherokee 2.8CRD - which around town gives me about 25mpg but is capable of towing up to 3360kg


----------



## Hullabaloo (21 June 2011)

Clannad48 said:



			The maximum towing weight for a 2.4 litre Santa Fe is only 1400kg 
The maximum towing weight for an X-trail is only 2000kg

If you want to tow with two horses then I would walk away from both of them - 

I recently did a search for a towing vehicle to replace my Landrover and Lorry - I have ended up with a Jeep Cherokee 2.8CRD - which around town gives me about 25mpg but is capable of towing up to 3360kg
		
Click to expand...

I don't have the figures in front of me, but the towing capacity of a Santa Fe is way above 1400kg.  I did lots of research before I bought my Santa Fe last year and seem to remember its around 2000kg for the 2 litre TDi.  I tow one horse and sometimes a pony as well but wouldn't be happy to tow 2 large horses with it.  From what I remember the x-trail towed quite a bit less than the Santa Fe which is why I didn't consider it.  Maybe Clannad has quoted these the wrong way round?
Ideally I would have had a Sorrento but the running costs were higher and as I do a 50 mile round trip to work each day it was just too costly to run.


----------



## chasingmytail (21 June 2011)

Hullabaloo said:



			I don't have the figures in front of me, but the towing capacity of a Santa Fe is way above 1400kg.  I did lots of research before I bought my Santa Fe last year and seem to remember its around 2000kg for the 2 litre TDi.  I tow one horse and sometimes a pony as well but wouldn't be happy to tow 2 large horses with it.  From what I remember the x-trail towed quite a bit less than the Santa Fe which is why I didn't consider it.  Maybe Clannad has quoted these the wrong way round?
Ideally I would have had a Sorrento but the running costs were higher and as I do a 50 mile round trip to work each day it was just too costly to run.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look on the internet and the X-Trail 2.2 can tow 2000kg and the Santa Fe 2.0 is 1870 and the 2.7 is 2300 - so not much in it.  Clannad - the Cherokee is far too thirsty for me unfortunately.  The other 2 are far more economical so it looks like I won't be offering a lift after all!!  Many thanks for your input.  There's a big 4WD dealership nearby so I think we'll pay them a visit.


----------



## ladyt25 (21 June 2011)

I think you may find the best but will be the Kia Sorrento actually. i have no experience of them personally but they get good reviews and i know someone who changed from their freelander to the sorrento and said that the sorrento knocks spots off the freelander.

I have found this site quite informative and useful to get a quick ide of towing capacity (i do not know if they are based on new or older models though)

http://www.towinghorsetrailers.co.uk/towing_vehicles.htm


----------



## trickivicki (21 June 2011)

not of any help I'm afraid but both are very nice vehicles to tow with!

I did my trailer lessons and test in an X Trail and own a Santa Fe (I tow my 15.2 tb in a 505 and you really can't feel it on the back at all!!)

they are both lovely to drive (I prefer my Santa Fe as it is an automatic) but I did find the X Trail marginally easier hitch up with as the tow bar on the santa fe seems to me a little low and a bit of a fiddle to hitch up.

what a lovely decision you have to make!!

V x


----------



## Oberon (21 June 2011)

I got an Xtrail recently. I got an IW single trailer to use with it. It tows my draft horse brilliantly.

I know someone who towed a single horse in a IW 505 with no problems, but I'd rather stick with a single for the weight.

A Sorrento would be a better choice for a double.


----------



## chasingmytail (21 June 2011)

ladyt25 said:



			I think you may find the best but will be the Kia Sorrento actually. i have no experience of them personally but they get good reviews and i know someone who changed from their freelander to the sorrento and said that the sorrento knocks spots off the freelander.

I have found this site quite informative and useful to get a quick ide of towing capacity (i do not know if they are based on new or older models though)

http://www.towinghorsetrailers.co.uk/towing_vehicles.htm[/QUOTE

Thank you ladyt25, that website's really helpful.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mon (21 June 2011)

Try looking at some of the crew cabs 3ton towing and mid 30s mpg when not towing that is an isuzu.


----------



## Vodkagirly (21 June 2011)

I'm looking at the moment and out of choice would be a Santa Fe, but not many for sale in my area. Strangely the 2.4 doesn't have as high towing capacity as the 2 litre according to Autotrader, not sure why though.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 June 2011)

I took my towing lessons with the Sorrento and it was actually pretty nice to be around.
Don't write it off. 

I would have thought the Audi estate and 16.2 was more likely to be legal than a Santa Fe with two horses!


----------



## china (21 June 2011)

santa fe are excelent tow vehicles but can only tow one horse with a double trailer.


----------



## Clannad48 (21 June 2011)

Hullabaloo said:



			I don't have the figures in front of me, but the towing capacity of a Santa Fe is way above 1400kg.  I did lots of research before I bought my Santa Fe last year and seem to remember its around 2000kg for the 2 litre TDi.  I tow one horse and sometimes a pony as well but wouldn't be happy to tow 2 large horses with it.  From what I remember the x-trail towed quite a bit less than the Santa Fe which is why I didn't consider it.  Maybe Clannad has quoted these the wrong way round?
Ideally I would have had a Sorrento but the running costs were higher and as I do a 50 mile round trip to work each day it was just too costly to run.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but the figures are the right way round for these particular vehicles - I considered a Santa Fe but took advice from several garages including our local Ifor Williams dealer who advised against one.  

I know that my Cherokee is a little thirsty but what sold it to my OH was that on the HITCHED Fit to Tow guide I picked up at the BHS stall,  the car on the front cover towing a trailer is a Jeep Cherokee  (same colour as well).


----------



## Pottermouse (21 June 2011)

This is great, I am looking for something for the 505 ive just got.  No more waggon!  I have an Xtrail and I love love love it but I would not tow the loaded trailer with it.  I also need a low box because of a steep track where I live and snow, so my options are more limited.  I was advised towards the Mitsu Shogun.   The Sorrento is also loved by lots, havent looked into these much, but a friends did once start itself up and drive away on its own !!  Another friend has the automatic Jeep Cherokee and loves it, but she can afford the fuel.


----------



## perfect11s (21 June 2011)

chasingmytail said:



			We're thinking of changing to a 4WD (second-hand).  We currently have a Ford Galaxy which can tow but of course it's not a 4WD so I only ever carry our horse and am very careful where I go.  We can't afford the running costs of a big boy, e.g.  Shogun, Izuzu, Discovery so have narrowed it down to the Nissan X-Trail and Hyundai Santa Fe, both of which have very good reliability and are reasonably economical to run.  I also like the Kia Sorrento but my OH thinks it's a bit plasticky.

My question is, are they capable of towing a trailer with 2 horses as we would love to offer a lift to a friend occasionally.

I'm always amazed when I see people towing with completely the wrong vehicle - at a show last weekend I saw a Honda CV towing a trailer with 2 large ponies and an Audi estate towing with a 16.2 in the back.  I'm pretty sure neither of these are capable of towing those weights?

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

If you want to tow 2 horses it needs  a proper 4x4 like a shogun discovery cherokee etc  there is about 10mpg less than say a X trail sadly most people forget the running costs include deprication and clutches not just the fuel and lose about £2000 a year running a newish small 4x4 whereas £2000  will buy a older big 4x4 and it will still be worth most of that 3 years later if its looked after if you do a big ish mileage a small diesel car and a lorry or old 4x4 is a good bet do lower mileage then the economy dosent make a big difference IMHO ..


----------

